# HTS in a room with 14 foot ceilings



## Tommy077 (May 15, 2010)

I have been asked to install a home theater system in a room with a 14 foot ceiling. With a room that tall, where would be the best place to install the speakers? Would it be better to have floor standing speakers, or in ceiling of in wall speakers?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, it depends. Not knowing much about the room or these folks' expectations, I'll make a blanket statement;

Generally, for the money, floor standing or stand mounted bookshelf speakers will be better.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Draw a picture of the room (top view). It can be a crude one.

What's on the floor? Hardwood,carpet...etc
What are the walls made of , drywall/plaster
What's above and below the room - can you run wires above or below?
Was the house built after 1970?
What size display do they want?
What is their budget?
What do they watch/listen too? Are they gamers? Do they need PC connectivity?
Do they want equipment in the Home Theater room to control other things in the house?
Do they want remote lighting control?
Where is the gear rack going to be? In the room with them (direct line of sight) or in behind a solid door?
Are there children and elderly adults in the house (one touch universal remote)

Display:

Are there a lot of windows in the room?
How high will the display be in relation to the seating? (static,tilt bracket for flat panel)
Do they want to view the display in an ajoining room? (cantilever bracket)
What is the closests and farthest viewing distance?


----------

